# Pisa, Lucca, Viareggio english speakers



## jhu05181

Hi all,I have recently moved to Viareggio and I am desperate 2 find an english speaking club, group or friends in the area (Pisa,Lucca,Livorno etc).I am still learning Italian and it would b good 2 hav some friends who can speak English.it feels quite lonely at the moment because I'm not very fluent in Italian yet  
Hope some1 can help! Xx


----------



## Danamariebalram

*Viareggio*

Hry! 
I am in viareggio /SNIP/


----------



## Frydendall

*I'm coming to Viareggio*

Hi there
I am looking at moving to Viareggio too or somewhere in that area, and just like you, I got the Italian language ahead of me. I will arrive in Italy Sep. 8th, /SNIP/


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

Hi there,

at the present still living in spain....but want to move to italy....
just the other day i was thinking that viareggio maby is a nice place.......

could you please tell me how is life there about cost of living etc
is it difficult to find an appartment?

best regards


----------



## jessioli

jhu05181 said:


> Hi all,I have recently moved to Viareggio and I am desperate 2 find an english speaking club, group or friends in the area (Pisa,Lucca,Livorno etc).I am still learning Italian and it would b good 2 hav some friends who can speak English.it feels quite lonely at the moment because I'm not very fluent in Italian yet
> Hope some1 can help! Xx


Hi,

I've just moved to Lucca from the UK to learn Italian. The people on my course are quite a lot older than me (but very nice!) so I'm looking for people more around my own age to socialise with. And maybe compare language-learning notes! 

Maybe hear from you soon!

X


----------



## jhu05181

Hey,if any of u would like to send me an email my address is /SNIP/ (had 2 type it like that or it wouldn't let me post this message,its all as 1 word wiv the at symbol like a normal email address). I check my email more than I'm on here.feel free 2 email even 2 ask me anything.Laura xxx


----------



## jessioli

Hi,

The email address didn't work; I guess they don't allow it in any format! Is there no private messaging system on here?

X


----------



## xabiaxica

jessioli said:


> Hi,
> 
> The email address didn't work; I guess they don't allow it in any format! Is there no private messaging system on here?
> 
> X


yes, you have access to the PM facility after just 5 good posts

why not have a look through some of the other threads & see if you can offer advice to some other members or answer their questions?

you'll be amazed how easy it is to make 5 good posts


----------



## jhu05181

Oh sorry,just spotted that it didn't allow my email.I'll go and c if I can giv some advice out so I an private msg xx


----------



## jhu05181

To enjoylife who asked about living in Viareggio.I like living here.my biggest annoyance is mosquitos!the weather is lovely,although I hear it cools down a lot in the winter.the train station is quite central in Viareggio with good links 2 other towns and cities.we have our car here and it's half an hour drive to Pisa and half an hour to Lucca.we found our apartment in the height of the season and it's gorgeous,3 bed for €950 a month in a brilliant location.fees for the agent and owner when u first move in can b pricey tho.food can b quite expensive but there r cheaper shops and options.hope that helps.

Everyone else that wants to email and maybe meet up u need 2 contribute to 5 posts on here before we can private message  

L xx


----------



## roysteve

Apartment hunting in Lucca area soon and will would want to meet fellow English-speakers.


----------



## sophia_louise

Living in torre del lago as an aupair. Im 20 years old from uk would love to meet english speaking people around viareggio!


----------



## luisloquo

*Language Interchange Lucca*

Hello all, 

I'm Luis and looking for language interchange in Lucca and near by.

I do have 3 languages and in Italy since 2011 but the whole story is much more complicated!

I'm available some evenings and on Sundays!

Cheers!


----------



## luisloquo

enjoylife said:


> Hi there,
> 
> at the present still living in spain....but want to move to italy....
> just the other day i was thinking that viareggio maby is a nice place.......
> 
> could you please tell me how is life there about cost of living etc
> is it difficult to find an appartment?
> 
> best regards


Hello enjoylife, 

where in Spain? I've been living in Barcelona for 6 years...but that is not Spain... 

Viareggio is a small town with the beach, about 60k residents, much more during summertime

It is pretty easy to find a flat from October to May, my ex girlfriend was paying about 500 euro per month but then these kind of flats need to be available for tourists from June to September and they pay much more than 500 per month

So it has always been tough to get a flat for the whole year.

Buy a house is complicated due to the high price of flats.

Sharing flats is not that common as it is in bigger cities or cities with university (Pisa being the closer).

Hope the above helps...cheers mate


----------



## lululemonhead

Hi all!

Are any of you guys still in Viareggio? I'm moving there at the end of April and would be nice to pick your brains about a few things if you don't mind? I'll try not to be too annoying ;-) 

Thanks!

Lucy


----------



## luisloquo

lululemonhead said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Are any of you guys still in Viareggio? I'm moving there at the end of April and would be nice to pick your brains about a few things if you don't mind? I'll try not to be too annoying ;-)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lucy


Brrrrrrrr!
Im still here but whaz u r up to with our brain????

;-)

The weather is already good for the beavh so we can set up something on Sundays

Tell us more about u lucy

Where do u come from? How long will u stay? Do u have your own flat or room?

Cheers

Scary brain


----------



## lululemonhead

Haha ok I'll leave your brain alone ;-) Thanks for replying. I'm going to be working for a holiday company - I've worked for them before. Will be there for at least 6 months... Longer if it works out well, would like to make it permanent. I know Viareggio a little bit but only as a visitor. My boyfriend is coming too but he is still looking for a job - any advice much appreciated!! He doesn't speak Italian so would have to be manual work I guess?? He's a builder/house painter/decorator professionally but would pretty much do anything! We're early 30's and hoping to make some friends out there.... Don't care how old they are. Are there any bars/pubs which are good for meeting other expats? Somewhere to watch English football is important too (not for me haha). 

We're sorted with a place to live thankfully....

Nice to 'meet' you on here

Lucy


----------



## lululemonhead

Forgot to say I'm from Manchester, England.


----------



## luisloquo

lululemonhead said:


> Haha ok I'll leave your brain alone ;-) Thanks for replying. I'm going to be working for a holiday company - I've worked for them before. Will be there for at least 6 months... Longer if it works out well, would like to make it permanent. I know Viareggio a little bit but only as a visitor. My boyfriend is coming too but he is still looking for a job - any advice much appreciated!! He doesn't speak Italian so would have to be manual work I guess?? He's a builder/house painter/decorator professionally but would pretty much do anything! We're early 30's and hoping to make some friends out there.... Don't care how old they are. Are there any bars/pubs which are good for meeting other expats? Somewhere to watch English football is important too (not for me haha).
> 
> We're sorted with a place to live thankfully....
> 
> Nice to 'meet' you on here
> 
> Lucy


Hello Lucy, 

jejejeej ok so we'll meet in some weeks. For your BF I know in Darsena there are several marine companies which are building and fixing yacths and boats and the crews are usually english speaking

On Viale Coppino there is also a restaurant/bar where the crews are used to watch football I guess but I dont rember the name

See you soon then


----------



## Wilko123

sophia_louise said:


> Living in torre del lago as an aupair. Im 20 years old from uk would love to meet english speaking people around viareggio!


I'm 20 years old, from England, and moving to Viareggio this weekend for 5 months! Are you still there? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## lululemonhead

Hi! We're setting off today from England driving. What are you doing in Viareggio? Be nice to meet up.


----------



## Wilko123

Im doing an internship there, I study Italian and French at Uni in England so this is part of my year abroad. What are you doing there? How long will you be in Viareggio for? It would be lovely to meet up with other Brits there, I don't know anyone living in Viareggio at the moment! Hope the drive goes well!


----------



## lululemonhead

Me and my boyfriend are running a B&B there. We're going for the summer initially to see how it goes but will stay on if it goes well. I'll get in touch when we get there.


----------



## snivas

Hi all, I too an English speaking person, looking for friends. my interests are sea, trekking and cycling. I also have some English book collections which I could give for my friends.


----------



## jhu05181

Hi all,I am still living in Viareggio with my boyfriend.we should hav a mass meet up one weekend so everyone can meet! Let me know if this sounds like a good idea. Laura x


----------



## snivas

:clap2: i am ready


----------



## Wilko123

Yes sounds great!


----------



## lululemonhead

Sounds good to me! We just got here.... Very tired after a long drive. Hope to meet you all soon. X


----------



## Guest

sophia_louise said:


> Living in torre del lago as an aupair. Im 20 years old from uk would love to meet english speaking people around viareggio!


Hey everyone, I'm 25 years old and living in Livorno working as an Au Pair (just moved here about 2 weeks ago originally from Ireland) and would love to get to know more english speakers and make new friends, can travel to Viareggio, Pisa, Liguria etc. on the train. Hoping to hear from you soon! 
Laura x


----------



## lululemonhead

Should we all meet up for drinks one night? Might be the easiest way to get to know each other etc. x


----------



## Guest

lululemonhead said:


> Should we all meet up for drinks one night? Might be the easiest way to get to know each other etc. x


Haha yes good idea! I'm free this friday night or next week...as I'm going to the beach for the weekend in Grosseto x


----------



## Wilko123

Laura1987 said:


> Haha yes good idea! I'm free this friday night or next week...as I'm going to the beach for the weekend in Grosseto x


Meeting everyone for a drink sounds great, one evening during the week would be best for me but I can do some weekends. Maybe in one of the bars/cafes on the passegiata by the beach? Just let me know where and when!


----------



## myshirana

*Just recently moved to Pietrasanta, Italy, also looking for Eng speakers*

Ciao!

My name is Shiran and I'm 22...I just moved to Marina di Pietrasanta in Italy for the summer. I'm working as a live-in English tutor for a family in the area. My Italian is pretty basic so I'm learning as well while I'm here. I just arrived a few days ago, but its starting to feel kind of lonely despite how wonderful the family is, and how much I am enjoying Italy. Any other English speakers out there maybe like to meet up if you're in the Viareggio, Versilia, Liguria, or Pisa area? It would be really great to meet some new people while I'm out here, especially to go grab a drink with as well. 

Looking forward to hearing from anyone. Send me a message, and I can give you my e-mail.


Shiran


----------



## luisloquo

Stiil in the area? If so then get in touch!


----------



## alaric

Hi. Myself and family will be arriving somewhere near La Spezia / Sarzana soon. Should be there for at least three years. I don't speak any Italian, so have that ahead of me. If there's still interest in a gathering, or if one took place, it would be good to get an update.

Sean.


----------



## luisloquo

top of the morning, Sean

get in touch once you get in the area and we'll see what we can do to show you around and get to know the area

cheers


----------



## alaric

Thanks. Will do. I love the old town of Lucca. I've been there a couple of times now but always as a tourist. It's weird to be going back to the area as a resident. 

Regards. 

Sean.


----------



## alexandrad

sophia_louise said:


> Living in torre del lago as an aupair. Im 20 years old from uk would love to meet english speaking people around viareggio!


Hello

Are you still in Italy? I live in Massa


----------



## Diana-T

Hi, I see you posted this thread a while back now but i have recently moved to Italy and living near Pisa. I was wondering if you could help me and let me know if you did end up finding a group of english speaking friends as i would love to meet some people too!
Thank you


----------



## rotella

Hi Diana, as mentioned in a previous post, if you like hiking you're welcome to join a Liguria-based group, that was founded 2 years ago. Just google liguriah or lookup for Genova hiking on FB and you'll find it.
Despite us being in Genova, most hikes are within an hour from Pisa.

Have a good stay in Pisa!


----------



## luisloquo

Diana-T said:


> Hi, I see you posted this thread a while back now but i have recently moved to Italy and living near Pisa. I was wondering if you could help me and let me know if you did end up finding a group of english speaking friends as i would love to meet some people too!
> Thank you


Hello Diana-T

Get in touch via mail luisloquo at gmail.com and we'll meet on Sundays at the beach so that we see where we are with the groups

It is being difficult btw


----------



## elise a

Hello! I am desperate need of meeting some english speakers, I moved to Pisa last week and have literally met no one so far due to the language barriers! So I would love to be able to meet you guys! You would save me from being all cooped up alone by my English speaking self


----------



## luisloquo

elise a said:


> Hello! I am desperate need of meeting some english speakers, I moved to Pisa last week and have literally met no one so far due to the language barriers! So I would love to be able to meet you guys! You would save me from being all cooped up alone by my English speaking self


Again....

Get in touch via mail luisloquo at gmail.com and we'll meet on some evenings and on Sundays at the beach so that we see where we are with the groups

It is being difficult btw


----------



## zoey7

Hi everyone!

Im in Pisa, also here to study Italian and looking forward to makig some English soeaking friends. Feel free to private msg me  or email [email protected]


----------



## rotella

If anyone fancies an English-speaking hike, there's a Liguria-based hiking group on facebook (just lookup for genova hiking and you should get one result), which is also mirrored on wordpress (just lookup for genova hiking on google)

Despite the group being based in Genova, we often venture as far as to the borders with Tuscany (where today's earthquake was, so as to say), which would make it an easy trip from Pisa.


----------



## luisloquo

jeje have u noticed how many ppl are able to post 1 single listing asking for help and then disappear?

they want NOT to be alone while somewhere but then puff!

needy babies greedy babies.... jejeje

other are bagging for help but scared to be abducted, my gosh...

where have decent ppl gone?

yu-huuuuuuuuuu


----------



## AleCat

Hello!
Expat in my late twenties dying to socialize in.English ... Just moved to Pisa. My Italian is quite rusty as haven't lived here for any significant time since childhood. 
Just joined this forum.
Alessandra


----------



## luisloquo

AleCat said:


> Hello!
> Expat in my late twenties dying to socialize in.English ... Just moved to Pisa. My Italian is quite rusty as haven't lived here for any significant time since childhood.
> Just joined this forum.
> Alessandra


Get in touch via mail luisloquo at gmail.com and we'll meet in Pisa after work and on Sundays at the beach


----------



## LJB82

Hi myself and my boyfriend have also just moved to Viareggio. Did you manage to find any english speaking groups etc? 

Thanks

Lucy

xx


----------



## martinpackford

LJB82 said:


> Hi myself and my boyfriend have also just moved to Viareggio. Did you manage to find any english speaking groups etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucy
> 
> xx


Hi, 

Me and my girlfriend have been living in Lucca for about 8 months now and have not met many english speaking people around our age (27). Now that it's getting warmer we are regularly going to Viareggio on the weekends. If anyone fancies meeting up at some point then let us know.

Ciao ciao.


----------



## LJB82

Hi,

That sounds good! We are 31 and 32 so still in our prime (well sort of)!!

Lucy


----------



## martinpackford

LJB82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That sounds good! We are 31 and 32 so still in our prime (well sort of)!!
> 
> Lucy


Hi,

We are thinking of coming to Viareggio on Monday, depending on weather. Are you guys likely to be around at all?

Martin.


----------



## ngbb

Hello one and all,

I'm 27 and working in Forte dei Marmi until the end of August. Anyone fancy meeting up?

Nigel


----------



## Lizziebee562

Hi

My husband & I will be moving over to Cascina from the UK in October & would love to meet new people. I'm not sure how all this works, but if there's anything going on, let me know! We'll have a baby with us by then too, so if there are any fellow parents out there, please get in touch


----------

